#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-18
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro fefa_ pedro_
<fefa_> hola seba
<fefa_> buen dia a todos
<sortega> como estas?
<fefa_> biene y tu?
<sortega> bien tambien
<pedro_> buenas!!
<pedro_> ya es viernes?
<sortega> ojalas lo fuera
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<zeus> buen dia
<arvaro> hola todos
<zeus> arvaro: hola madrugadora
<zeus> arvaro: ahora podemos mariconear tranquilos se fue la fefa XD
<fabio_> wena cabros
<arvaro> wena fabio_  justo queria preguntarte una custion
<arvaro> fabio_ que era lo que había q hacer para que cuando pones 2 monitores en gnome shell se muevan los 2 cuando cambias de escritorio??
<fabio_> poner en opción espejo?
<arvaro> fabio_, no es que cuando estas con 2 monitores y cambia de escritorio solo baja uno y no las 2 pantallas
<arvaro> segun recuerdo tu me dijiste como solucionarlo hace un tiempo
<zeus> arvaro: ese no es un bug es un feature!!!
<fabio_> arvaro, es lo que dice zeus pero nunca ha bajado solo un monitor, si te dije que bajaba uno te menti :-p
<zeus> fabio_: por que le mientes a arvaro si el es tan buena persona!
<zeus> XD
<arvaro> zeus fabio_  eso es lo que pasa actualmete solo escrolea uno y el otro queda fijo
<arvaro> creo q no estoy explicandome bien, porque es algo q me pasaba lo comente aca y fabio_ me dijo como "solucionarlo"
<zeus> pedro_: volviste a trabajar flojo culiao XD
<zeus> arvaro: es lo que debe suceder
<zeus> si quieres cambiar la segunda pantalla te debes posicionar en ella y cambiar el workspace
<arvaro> pucha no eso, yo muevo las 2 juntas y en el pc de mi vecino se mueve solo una, la secundaria
<zeus> arvaro: haaa no te entiendo
<zeus> arvaro: :( lo siento mi vida
<zeus> grr
<zeus> pedro_: pescame po weon
<zeus> =(
<zeus> pedro_: ya no me queri weon? :S
<arvaro> zeus le pegare un cachamal a pedro_ en tu nombre pa q te pesque
<pedro_> zeus: soy el unico weon que te pide weas flojo rq
<pedro_> zeus: miaauuu
<pedro_> zeus: mi amor por vos no se acabara <
<arvaro> jajajaja
<arvaro> que amorosos jajaja
<sortega> jajajajaja
<fabio_> no me acuerdo arvaro
<fabio_> en realidad tampoco entiendo :-p
<fabio_> cuchito cuchito cuchito
<zeus> hahahahhaha XD
<zeus> pedro_: puta que pedi weas pajeras XD
<pedro_> zeus: muack hahaha
<zeus> pedro_: ya listo!
<arvaro> zeus, fabio_ este era el problema que tenia --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973027   solucionado :)
<fabio_> a ver...
<kamusin> olas
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-19
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<fabio_> cuchito cuchito cuchito
<pedro_> zeus: ^
<zeus> pedro_: grr
<fabio_> pedro_, !!!
<fabio_> pedro_, escribiste en el planet sobre el dia gnome? cierto?
<fabio_> esta bueno el video, promete y bastante http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h384z7Ph0gU
<fabio_> se ve bien
<l4ncelot> hi!
<l4ncelot> aprovechen que en steam los juegos estan hasta con un 75% de desc
<sortega> holaa a todos
<sortega> pedro_, que le dirias a alguien que pone lo siguiente "‎... es mi grabador que esta fallando o K3b no esta trabajando bien?"
<sortega> asi textual
<sortega> sin info, etc
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-20
<fabio_> wenas
<arvaro> wenas fabio_
<arvaro> holanda caravena
<caravena> Hola! muy buenos días arvaro fabio_
<caravena> Hola pedro_
<caravena> pedro_, arvaro para flisol puedo decir que soy miembro de ubuntu-cl?
<fefa_> holaas
<fabio> pedro_, ping!
<pedro_> cuchito cuchito cuchiiito
<fabio> cuchito cuchito cuchito
<l4ncelot> hi!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-21
<arvaro> wuena Guest71037 jajajaja
<Guest71037> ;-)
<sortega> holi a todos
<arvaro> hola sortega
<sortega> como estas?
<Guest71037> holi
<arvaro> bien sortega tu q tal?
<sortega> bien tambien, con sueño eso si
<sortega> Guest71037 el ninja
<sortega> jajajajaja
<Guest71037> hahaha
<sortega> o estas a lo Clark Ken
<sortega> :-P
<arvaro> sortega aun en santiago?
<sortega> afirmativo
<sortega> tengo hasta el 28 weando en la pega
<arvaro> te queda poco igual
<arvaro> cuando entras a clases?
<caravena> Hay una protesta? por los Guest*
<caravena> :)
<sortega> arvaro, el 11 entro a clases
<sortega> Guest71037, a caido uno de tu clan
<sortega> jajajajaja
<Guest71037> ahahhaa
<Guest71037> huelga huelga
<sortega> eliminando a la competencia parece
<sortega> xD
<Guest71037> hhhaahh
<caravena> Nos leemos.
<pedro_> termino la huelga
<sortega> jajajajjaja
<pedro_> :-)
#ubuntu-cl 2013-02-22
<sortega> hola a todos
<zeus> iau!
<zeus> miau!
<pedro_> cuchito cuchito cuchitoo
<fefa> bueenos dias
<pedro_> hola fefa
<pedro_> como le fue?
<fefa> bien
<fefa> algunos cambios pero al menos les dejamso claro q los cambios que piden noe s apretar botones y esta listo:p
<fefa> pero bieen
<pedro_> bacan :-)
<pedro_> te sacaste foto?
<pedro_> :P
<fabio> wena pedro_
<fabio> oye haz cachado este doc -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Zi8HZCFcB5w#!
<fabio> la cago
<pedro_> hola fabio
<pedro_> gatito te estaba esperando
<fabio> cuchito cuchito cuchito
<fabio> zeus,  ^
<pedro_> fabio: nope! me lo mande para verlo en la casa
<pedro_> gracias pupurri
<pedro_> cachaste la wea de la anfp? querian restringuir la pinta de los asistentes haha
<fabio> eso lei en la mañana
<pedro_> ahora los weones retiraron esa parte de las restricciones para chile/uruguay, la gente se les vino encima
<pedro_> hacen todo mal...
<fabio> eso de los sponsor es la pata!, que quieren hacer los tipo?, vamos todos de puma
<fefa> pedro solo andaba la señora y el asesor
<fefa> el Don tenía reu en el comando
<fefa> el gerente le envio su libro para q se lo autografiaraXD
<pedro_> fefa: hhhahahaha law ea chupamedia
<zeus> grrr
<zeus> miau!
<pedro_> fabio: sacaron 2 comunidados, uno diciendo que se prohibia todo, despues solo lo 'masivo' y ahora lo sacaron hahaa
<fefa> jajaj sii
<fefa> sabes lo q es aguantarse la risa jajaja
<fefa> con al comunity nos mirabamos nomas
<zeus> fefa: con quien estabas ?
<fabio> hahahaha no cache que lo habían sacado... xD
<fefa> zeus con la gente del don candidato
<zeus> y ese quien es ?
<fabio> todo mal, la Asociación Nacional de Fraude Profesional
<fabio> s/Fraude/futbol
<pedro_> fabio: lo peor es que hay algunos que aun les creen y confian en sus 'buenas intenciones'...
<pedro_> son todos narcos
<zeus> de los malos!
<fabio> cuchito cuchito cuchito
<zeus> fabio: miau!
<NMVS> saludos ! de arica
<NMVS> alguen canal de ayuda pero chileno
<NMVS> ??
<fefa> ayuda tipo soporte?
<NMVS> sii
<fefa> tira tu duda aqui y si alguien puede ayudarte te respondera yo creo
<fefa> :)
<NMVS> kjjakakj xd
<NMVS> dale
<NMVS> pero otro canal ubuntero chileno
<NMVS> ?
<NMVS> otra pregunta
<NMVS> que server es este  ?
<fefa> aa que yo sepa no
<fefa> este es freenode
<NMVS> para agregarlo a xchat
<nmvs_> HOla
<nmvs_> jiijji
<nmvs_> por xchat
<nmvs_> porfin pude hacer funcionar LINEAGE 2
<arvaro> ya señores me retiro
<zeus> fefa: tengo flojera :/ me quiero ir a casa =(
<fefa> a q horas sale
<fefa> s?
<zeus> a las 19hrs
<zeus> pero estamos esperando unos minutos para hacer unas pruebas con el panel solar que armamos
<fefa> aaah
<fefa> yo aun estoy esperando el ok final fina final de don candidato pa irme
#ubuntu-cl 2015-02-18
<exequielm> holaaa
#ubuntu-cl 2016-02-25
<stav> hola todos! is anybody alive?))
#ubuntu-cl 2019-02-23
<carlitos1987> hola soy nuevo en ubuntu alguien tendria una lista de comandos
